# La Spaziale s5 Gold



## Caralampo (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi,

Has anyone seen the new La Spaziale s5 Gold? I am thinking about buying the 3 group one for our new coffee shop. I would be delighted to be able to actually see one before buying.

Caralampo


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Just a standard S5 with a "spray paint job" (!)


----------



## mmmatron (Jun 28, 2014)

I think Limini stock S5s and use them for training. Give Youri a shout.


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

There is a gold one in one of the shops in Sheffield I think, If you simply have to see the machine in gold in the flesh


----------

